# Need help upgrading old version of busybox



## leeclarke (Apr 8, 2007)

Greetings of the season.

I zippered my hr10-250 with a recent image, and busybox 1.2 was installed. It doesn't have NC, which I need for the caller ID. I wonder if anyone has upgraded their busybox install and knows for sure that nothing gets jammed up? If so, do you d/l the busybox tar to the root and un-tar it there? If not, then where?
Tia.........


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Just unpack a busybox tarball wherever you want it. Just make sure that if your current tar is a link to busybox that you don't delete it first. Something like

```
mkdir /busybox_new ; tar -xvf busybox.tar -C /busybox_new
rm -rf /busybox
mv /busybox_new /busybox
```
 assuming of course they're currently stashed in /busybox.


----------



## leeclarke (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for that. I got the latest version of busybox and renamed the file busybox.tar. FTP'd it over. Followed the directions, creating busybox_new. I remounted so the thing is rw. Here's the result:

TV Room-TiVo# tar -xvf busybox.tar -C /busybox_new
tar: bzip2: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Where's the problem?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Doesn't look like the archive you were trying to unpack was actually in tar format. Where did you get it from and what was its original name?


----------



## leeclarke (Apr 8, 2007)

Got it here:
http://www.busybox.net/
It's original name is busybox-1.8.2.tar.bz2
When I click on the filename, however, it is renameed *.tar.tar


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, ok. That's the busybox *source code*. It won't do anything at all on your tivo until you compile it for mips. You'll need to either set up a cross compiler and sort all of that out, or grab a precompiled busybox package. Grab the one AlphaWolf posted on ddb, it contains nc.


----------

